# الألوان وتأثيرها على الحالة النفسية للانسان..............................



## rana1981 (6 يونيو 2009)

*الالوان دورها لا يقف فقط عند الترفيه النفسي والأنس التي تضفيه الألوان على النفس البشرية، بل إن الأمر يتعدى ذلك بكثير 
فلقد أثبتت الدراسات الحديثة أن الألوان لها تأثير على خلايا الإنسان، وهذا ما تم اكتشافه حديثًا، فلكل لون موجة معينة، وكل موجة 
لها تأثير على خلايا الإنسان وجهازه العصبي وحالته النفسية​*






[/url][/IMG]

*وهناك فرق بين نظرة علماء الطاقة لكل لون ونظرة علماء النفس.. 
فلو قمنا بأخذ ألوان قوس قزح بالتدريج والتي نسميها في علم الطاقة الأطياف السباعية، بالترتيب: أحمر - برتقالي- أصفر -أخضر - أزرق فاتح[/ - زهر أزرق غامق - بنفسجي) ..
*
*
*



اللون الأحمر اللون الدبوماسى *​






[/url][/IMG]







*يقول علماء النفس إن اللون الأحمر هو لون الحب، لكن علماء الطاقة يقولون إن اللون 
الأحمر يرمز للانتماء، وأن أثر موجة وتردد اللون الأحمر على الجهاز العصبي وخلايا الجسم 
تقوي روح الانتماء، فالشخص الذي عاش حالة من الاختلال الأسري، أو الشخص المغترب، أو 
الذي يشعر بالوحدة يكون بحاجة إلى اللون الأحمر، ونحن نعتمد في جلساتنا العلاجية مع هذا 
الشخص على استخدام اللون الأحمر حتى يساعد في تعديل شعوره، كذلك الشخص الذي يرتدي 
اللون الأحمر في أحد الأيام فاعلم أن خلاياه تحتاج لموجة اللون الأحمر حتى تدعم شعوره 
بالانتماء، فهو يعاني من عدم الانتماء، والأحمر يكون علاج حالته 
((وهذا يفسر سر السجادة الحمراء التي تفرش لأي دبلوماسي يزور بلداً ما غير بلده، فهم يقومون بفرشها حتى يرفعوا من روح الانتماء للبلد التي يزورها))​*


*اللون البرتقالي يفتح الشهية ​*






[/url][/IMG]


*

اللون البرتقالي يفتح الشهية، إذن فهو مناسب في غرف الطعام وغرف المعيشة أيضاً لأنه 


يعطي نشاطاً، لكنه غير مناسب لغرف النوم أيضاً، لأنه يسبب الأرق حيث أنه من درجات ومشتقات اللون الأحمر، وهذه الألوان النارية مستوحاة من الشمس.. فهو يعطي إحساساً بحب الحياة وهومناسب لأوقات النهار أكثر.. وموجات الشمس توحي للإنسان بالنشاط، وهذا الحكمة من خلق الشمس بهذا اللون فهي تطلع بالنهار. 
ويفيد اللون البرتقالي المرأة التي تشعر بعدم الاستمتاع بالحياة، فهناك نساء يشعرن بالاكتئاب 
والملل الدائم لذلك، فهذا اللون يساعدهن على الخروج من هذه الحالة النفسية. وكذلك المرأة 



التي لديها خلل في الهرمونات يساعدها اللون البرتقالي على استثارة الهرمونات الأنثوية لديها. *


*اللون الأصفر والثقة بالنفس*​







[/url][/IMG]


*
اللون الأصفر هو لون الثقة بالنفس، والإنسان الذي ليس لديه ثقة في نفسه سوف تجدينه يبتعد 
عن استخدام اللون الأصفر، فمن يكره اللون الأصفر فهذا يعني أن عقله الباطن، يرفض هذا اللون، لأنه متنافٍ مع شخصيته، والأمهات اللاتي يلاحظن عدم ثقة بناتهن في أنفسهن يجب أن يعلموهن ارتداء اللون الأصفر، وكذلك إذا شعرت الزوجة بأن زوجها يمر بفترة عدم ثقة في نفسه، ننصحها بأن تكثف من استخدام اللون الأصفر عن طريق وضعه ضمن ألوان الديكور، واستخدام الشموع ولبس اللون الأصفر، فهذا سوف يدعم ثقة الإنسان بنفسه. *

*اللون الأخضر لون الحب *​





[/url][/IMG]


*
اللون الأخضر عند علماء الطاقة هو لون الحب، فهو لون مادة الحياة في الكون وهي البلاستيدات الخضراء، فكل ما هو أخضر في هذه الحياة فيه روح وينبض بالحياة، فالموجات الخضراء التي تدخل على نفس وقلب الإنسان الانشراح حين يراها هي التي تشعره بالحب، فغرفة النوم عندما تصبغ باللون الأخضر الفاتح تأكدي بأنك ستجدين فيها الحب. وعندما تلبسين اللون الأخضر اعلمي أنك اليوم في حاجة للشعور بالحب. *​
*اللون الزهري *​





[/url][/IMG]
*
 الزهري يشاطر اللون الأخضر في أنه لون الحب أيضا، فعندما تريدين إهداء زهرة لأحد الأشخاص الذين تحبينهم، فيجب أن يكون لونها زهرياً، حتى بطاقات المعايدة بين المحبين يجب أن تكون باللون الوردي. *

*الأزرق الفاتح والانطلاق بالكلام*​





[/url][/IMG]

*
هو لون التعبير عن الذات، فإذا وجدت الزوجة زوجها يعاني من قلة الكلام أو الصمت والانطواء الوقتي، فيجب عليها أن تقوم بوضع شمعة باللون الأزرق الفاتح بينها وبينه، أوتقوم بلف ربطة العنق باللون الأزرق الفاتح أو تنتقي ملابسه في المنزل بهذا اللون. فنحن في علم الطاقة نرى أن مسألة التعبير عن الذات مرتبطة بمنطقة الحنجرة، لذلك فإن تكرار وضع هذا اللون عند هذه المنطقة، سوف يساعد مع الوقت - وأقصد ليس بعد ساعات ولا أسابيع، ولكن بعد فترة - للانطلاق بالكلام.حتى أننا حينما يأتينا أحد الأطفال في العيادة، ويكون لديه مشكلة في النطق نقوم باستخدام اللون الأزرق الفاتح لعلاج حالته. 
فموجات الأزرق الفاتح تعطي رغبة في الانطلاق بالكلام، وحباً في التعبير عن الذات. كذلك المجوهرات التي ترتديها المرأة بهذا اللون، يجب أن توضع على منطقة الحنجرة حتى تغذي منطقة الكلام عندها*

*الأزرق الغامق والبحث عن الحقائق *​





[/url][/IMG]


*لون الليل والسكون والهدوء، لون البحث عن الحقائق. 
اللون الأزرق الغامق مناسب لغرف المكتب، وإذا ارتديتي ايتها المرأه اللون الأزرق في يوم 
من الأيام فهذه إشارة على أنك تبحثين عن حقيقة معينة في هذا اليوم، وإذا كان زوجك من الذين يفضلون ارتداء اللون الكحلي فهذا يدل على أنه شخصية تبحث عن الحقائق، وتنظر إلى لب الأشياء ولا يهمه البهرجة. *

*اللون البنفسجي والروحانيات *​





[/url][/IMG]​
*اللون البنفسجي الفاتح هو لون الروحانيات، وأنصح كل امرأة أن تصنع لها ركناً خاصاً باللون البنفسجي الفاتح تؤدي فيه الصلاة. وأن ترتدي ثوب الصلاة بهذا اللون. وإذا كان الزوج بعيدًا عن الدين والزوجة لديها رغبة في جذبه للجانب الديني، فلا تقوم بالحديث المباشر وتوجيه النصائح له، بل تقوم بالإكثار من ارتداء اللون البنفسجي الفاتح، فهذا بدوره سوف يؤثر بشكل كبير على نفسيته، فهي بذلك تساعده على رفع روحانياته.*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يونيو 2009)

معلومات راااااااااائعه يا رنا 

ميررررسى على المعلومات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا رنااااااااااااااااااااااا

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## rana1981 (7 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا رنااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*شكرا كليمو على مرورك
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااااااائعه يا رنا
> 
> ميررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ...



شكرا كوكو على مرورك
الرب يرعاك


----------



## happy angel (8 يونيو 2009)




----------



## rana1981 (8 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*شكرا على مرورك
 الرب يرعاكي يا قمر​*


----------



## sara A (8 يونيو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *​​*http://www.arabchurch.com/upload[/img]​
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


​



* موضوع جميل جدا يا رنا*
*ميرسى ليكى كتير*


----------



## rana1981 (11 أغسطس 2009)

sara a قال:


> [/color][/size][/center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------

